# Drying Ovals



## Graybeard (Mar 10, 2012)

I have some ovals cut from walnut that are one inch thick. I'm wondering how best to dry them. One idea is to cut the pith out with a forstner bit, then coat in anchor seal and let them air dry. Any other ideas?

Thanks,

Graybeard


----------



## Gene Howe (Mar 10, 2012)

Just a thought: you might stack several and clamp them with a couple 2X4s on edge using all thread and nuts. 
Similar to keeping "oysters" flat while drying.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 10, 2012)

Drying ovals is no different than drying cookies. And walnut dries pretty much trouble-free. Seal them individually and sticker them in a pile where there's not much airflow but a little. Out of the sun of course. Don't dead stack them unless you want your great grandchildren to be the ones doing something with them. 



:morning1:


----------

